# معدات الاطفاء التي تحتاج لشهادة fire fighting equipments certification



## mohaturki (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*سؤال حول معدات الاطفاء التي تحتاج لشهادة fire fighting equipments certification*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخوتي اصحاب الخبرة في معدات الاطفاء هل ممكن تزويدي بقائمة بمعدات الاطفاء التي تحتاج لشهادة 

*fire fighting equipments certification*​


----------



## mohaturki (14 ديسمبر 2009)

:59:


----------

